# Bread Machine help?



## JESS (May 2, 2004)

:?: _ HI,please can anybody help me why do my bread  come out of the machine heavy and not like oven bread ?  :? _


----------



## kyles (May 3, 2004)

The most common cause of heavy bread machine bread is excessive salt. Check the flour mix you are usig and if it already contains salt, don't add any. Or reduce the amount of salt in your recipe. It could be too much or too little sugar, too much kills it, too little starves it. 

Best of luck, I gave up on bread machines, I have much more success making it by hand. One of the other bread makers may have some more tips for you.


----------



## JESS (May 5, 2004)

THANKS I WILL TRY AGAIN


----------



## jasonr (May 6, 2004)

Bread machines are the devil. You might as well go down to hell and start cooking dinner parties for the Satan and his gang if you use a bread machine. But I guess that could just be my snobbery talking


----------



## Alix (May 10, 2004)

LOL! Jason you are hilarious.


----------



## juliette (May 31, 2004)

*bread machine*

I use my bread machine every week and have had pretty good luck with it, especially since I got the book Bread Maching Magic. I have bought store bread only abt 2 or 3 times since I got it in the fall.


----------



## chefwannabe (Jun 1, 2004)

*No such thing as easy bread making*

I've had two different bread machines, one was a betty crocker and the other was a welbuilt. Both machines worked fine as for kneading and mixing, but if you want good I mean really tasty bread, don't leave it up to a machine. My dh bought me a Kitchen Aid mixer and I just use my dough hook for kneading and mixing, then I knead my bread just a little by hand and I always have great luck just doing it that way.


----------



## Bangbang (Jul 30, 2004)

I use my bread machine alot. I lost the paddle in it and am now goin through withdraw. Ughhhh! Ok...I make my bread dough in the machine using the dough setting then I cook my bread in the oven.


----------



## JESS (Aug 1, 2004)

YEA BUT  thats cheeting !!!


----------



## hvacwife (Aug 1, 2004)

I don't use my bread machine that much but use the recipes. I use my Kitchen Aid mixer and mix the dough in there and bake in the oven the bread comes out great. I don't do any extra kneading to it when it is done. I do mix it for quite a while though. It always rises up real nice and tastes great.


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 1, 2004)

hvacwife said:
			
		

> I don't use my bread machine that much but use the recipes. I use my Kitchen Aid mixer and mix the dough in there and bake in the oven the bread comes out great. I don't do any extra kneading to it when it is done. I do mix it for quite a while though. It always rises up real nice and tastes great.



I must get a Kitchen Aide Mixer soon...I think I will sell one of my guns to get one.


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 1, 2004)

Bangbang said:
			
		

> I must get a Kitchen Aide Mixer soon...I think I will sell one of my guns to get one.


Didn't you know that guns work just as well as a Kitchen Aid mixer to make bread dough?  You just point it at someone and say, "Mix that dough!"  Works great!!!

 Barbara


----------



## MJ (Aug 1, 2004)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Bangbang said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Hmm........       I am hungry for some bread. I shall go get my 12 guage, or maybe my deuce-deuce :twisted: What do I say Barbara?? MIX THAT DOE!


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 1, 2004)

LOL

 Barbara


----------

